# Taurus 9MM REVOLVER Opinions????



## DontForgetTheDrainPlug (Mar 3, 2010)

Probably should have posted this before my other post looking for an FFL to sell it .....oh well.....Taurus 905 9MM REVOLVER...Anybody ever have one of these guns? Just got one in a trade and was gonna sell it but already having second thoughts and might just keep it. I've read online posts about the gun but would love to hear firsthand opinions from an OGF'er.

Gun is like new...not even sure if it was ever fired....and has 5 stellar (moon) clips with it.

Not all the online reports on this gun are good ones...especially about the moon clips, and finding more......just about impossible now I guess.

Thanks in advance


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

everything has good reviews and bad reviews. you probably wont know for sure until you use it for yourself!


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

I say go put some range time in and decide for yourself. I don't have any experience with that weapon.


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

I will say that about a week ago i was taking with a local gun shop owner and he said that Taurus Revolvers are one of the most frequent firearms he has to send in for repairs. i trust him to be unbiased because he then tried to get me to purchase a revolver that he doesn't even carry in his shop haha. he also told me that Ruger revolvers are much better and are right in the same price range as Taurus.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

if i was to buy a 9mm for self defense, glock G19 would be my first choice, not a taurus revoler.. its kind of a strange platform. i had (HAD) a taurus 626 .357 revolver, i did abuse it to with 1000's of rounds and the cylinder did get very loose to the point of blow back.. i sold it and will not buy another taurus pistol again..


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

you never know. you should go to the range with it and try it out.


----------

